
Ruby 3x3 – Ruby 3 Will Be 3 Times Faster – What's News? - geraldbauer
https://planetruby.github.io/advent2017/ruby3x3
======
dang
Aggregators aren't interesting in themselves so it would be better to post the
most interesting specific article from the set.

~~~
geraldbauer
Not sure I get your point. These are the most interesting articles about Ruby
3x3. If you need more "context" see the Ruby 3x3 News section in the Awesome
Rubyies page [1]. Anyways, thanks for your comment. Happy new year. Prosit
2018. [1] [https://github.com/planetruby/awesome-
rubies#3x3-news](https://github.com/planetruby/awesome-rubies#3x3-news)

